
Huawei’s HQ Campus in Shenzhen - tomohawk
https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/06/article/inside-huaweis-huge-hq-campus-in-shenzhen/
======
nullwasamistake
Looks cool but this caught my eye.

> The campus also features a replica of the White House that is used as a lab
> and testing building

Lol, wtf?

I mean, Apple's spaceship isn't any less crazy but the sheer wierdness of
these big tech campuses is beyond me

~~~
nick_kline
The white house is pictured at
[https://static.asiatimes.com/uploads/2019/06/Screenshot-2019...](https://static.asiatimes.com/uploads/2019/06/Screenshot-2019-06-27-at-5.54.27-PM.png).
I agree that is a kind of weird choice.

~~~
metildaa
Its warped idolization of the west. Very weird, but likely caused by the far
reaching effects of US cultural influence.

~~~
nullwasamistake
I'm sure the builders understood the irony. Reminds me of "Los Arzamas", one
of the less terrifying jokes of the cold war.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarov](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarov)

------
ASalazarMX
A few months ago I had the chance to tour their "Ox Horn" R&D campus in
Dongguan. It's imposing, amazing and decadently western.
[https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2019/05/photos-of-
huaweis-...](https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2019/05/photos-of-huaweis-
european-themed-campus-in-china/589342/)

------
gberger
No pictures of the working space?

~~~
apocalyptic0n3
Vice[0] visited a (can't recall if it was Shenzhen or not and can't re-watch
the video now) campus in May and took footage of the campus. It's a little
strange, but descriptions of it make it sound stranger than normal I think. It
definitely doesn't help that the trip was meant to show foreign press that
Huawei wasn't copying foreign companies or spying on foreign nations.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxR0dNR7qrw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxR0dNR7qrw)

~~~
rqs
4:11

Reporter: It's nice to meet you. Thanks for taking the time. Official: You
look quite young.

Me: Oh yeah? That is what you going to say when you met a Reporter? Huawei?
(Young could also imply "inexperienced")

Also, Huawei already know the age of the reporter, saying he was born in 1997.
Is this normal? To speak somebody's age out loud and laugh like that?

Plus, she can't even pronounce Chinese correctly. At 5:01, she said Li'Shen'
_Zi_ 'Ben, it should be Li'Shen' _Zhi_ 'Ben (立身之本).

Plus plus:
[https://youtu.be/QxR0dNR7qrw?t=372](https://youtu.be/QxR0dNR7qrw?t=372). She
can't answer that? I guess she is expecting the reporter to come here just for
walking the park.

My conclusion: This woman should not be qualified for she's job. I guess you
could only hire this level of workers (and probably force them to work 996) if
your company don't have the spirit.

BTW: It seems somebody is down voting negative comments against Huawei. For
those, one lesson here is, Karma means nothing to me, take more than just that
to change my opinion.

~~~
changchuming
The Vice reporter is too amateurish and unprofessional for this interview, I'm
already surprised Huawei took him as seriously as they did. His whole shtick
seems to be "this is a high school field trip where I prank the hosts". Would
be more impressed if he asked actual insightful questions re tech transfer
claims.

~~~
rqs
The video also points out that Vice was the only media there. I kind curious
about how many people Huawei had chance to "took seriously".

Also, "amateurish and unprofessional" is kind weird word choice. What
"professional" thing the reporter should do? Grow a beard? Wear a suit at all
time?

Relax, a clever report won't waste their time there, because they knew what
exactly Huawei was going to put out that day.

